# Living In South East Asia When Retired



## Adrian7878 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi people,

This is not a commercial. I just retired at 56 yos and hoped information I am sharing is useful for some of you. I was medically mismanaged that got me comatosed for 2.5 yrs ..... now after 6 months of physiotherapy I am able to walk, drive and talk. I am not able to work and living my retirement life-style now.

*** My opinion - health insurance is a money-hogger in US. ***

1. Experience in Bangkok, Thailand.
    (Budget by my US friend who stayed there for 5 years.)

   a. Weather : Summer throughout the year (30-32 C)
   b. Rental apartment (air-conditioned) : USD 1K per month (2 rooms)
   c. Transport : USD 300 per month (taxi and monorail)
   d. Food : (b/l/d) USD 500 per person per month
   e. Entertainment : USD 500 per month (foot & body massage per week)
   f. Medical budget : US 50 per visit to doctor (inclusive of medication)
   h. Language : 10% of population speak English. Hangout with expatriates to communicate well.

2. Experience in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.
   (I am living here.)

   a. Weather : Summer throughout the year (30-32 C)
   b. Rental apartment (air-conditioned) : USD 1K per month (2 rooms)
   c. Transport : USD 300 per month (taxi and monorail)
   d. Food : (b/l/d) USD 500 per person per month
   e. Entertainment : USD 500 per month (foot & body massage per week)
   f. Medical budget : USD 50 per visit to doctor (inclusive of medication)
   g. Hospital : go to University Hospital (govt. hospital) ... if admitted cost you only USD 100 per night
   h. Language : 60% of population speak English. 

I suggest fly here for a visit to see for yourself. Let me know if you wanna drop by Thailand/Malaysia, I can meet you then.

Bye.


----------



## Traveler (Dec 16, 2017)

What ever you do, do *NOT *move to The Philippines. I lived there for 7 years and I can tell you the government is corrupt.  Immigration alone will bleed you white. The Philippine government could give lessons to the mafia on how to extort money from you. And that applies to every police agency in the entire country. When I was ready to leave, the airport immigration dept would not let me on the plane until I paid 50,000 pisos ($ 1,000 USD) for an "exit visa".


----------



## Don M. (Dec 16, 2017)

Thailand is nice....at least as I remember it from 50 years ago, when I was stationed there in the USAF.  They have 2 seasons....hot and dry, and hot and wet.  Bangkok is a beautiful city, and the people are really nice.  Health care has a reputation for being 1st class and inexpensive....compared to here.  There is a thriving tourist trade for major medical care for people from around the world going to Bangkok for heart surgery, etc., at a fraction of the cost in western nations...especially the U.S.


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello Andrian7878, 
Thanks for the thread, I am thinking about go to Asia few months to get away in the winter. We visited Bangkok , Siem Reap, Krabi, Chiang Mai last year,  quick visit but love it. We met a retired gentlemen lived at Bangkok and as you said, he said the cost of living is very affordable. 
 Why you choose Kuala Lumpur instead of Bangkok ? How about Penang or Bali ? I love the beach. We would love to meet you there next time we visit Thailand or Malaysia. 
Do you live there or just winter months ? How long have you been there ? often do you fly back home? Do you think it is too far from home? Do you travel around Asia? 
Thank You very much


----------



## Adrian7878 (Apr 6, 2018)

HappyLuk said:


> Hello Andrian7878,
> Thanks for the thread, I am thinking about go to Asia few months to get away in the winter. We visited Bangkok , Siem Reap, Krabi, Chiang Mai last year,  quick visit but love it. We met a retired gentlemen lived at Bangkok and as you said, he said the cost of living is very affordable.
> Why you choose Kuala Lumpur instead of Bangkok ? How about Penang or Bali ? I love the beach. We would love to meet you there next time we visit Thailand or Malaysia.
> Do you live there or just winter months ? How long have you been there ? often do you fly back home? Do you think it is too far from home? Do you travel around Asia?
> Thank You very much


I am from Kuala Lumpur.

Younger days I have stayed in NYC, Sydney, Bangkok (1 year). Travelled to over 35 countries ... never been to Canada though.


----------

